# Alexander lake



## itchytriggerfinger

What kind of access is there to this lake? I've looked at google earth and found a few roads, are they passable by truck or are the roads closed? Looking to catch some brookies, get my kids on some fish, and even camp close to the lake if possible. Any and all info would be great.
Thanks


----------



## flydaddy834

the road up from mirror lake hw is bumpy i know that. i was in a car so the last mile or so i didnt bother trying. if i was in the right spot i missed the turn off to get in there and i want to say it was a little steep also but its been 2 years so my memory might be off also. you can get there from crystal lake trail head right before you turn in there just go stright but i havent ever tried that way. if i go there again i will probably do that route. i hear there are others besides brooks and bow also in there.


----------



## campfire

You can drive to Alexander Lake at least 4 different ways all of which require a high clearance 4x4. But it is a relative short walk from the Spring Canyon road which is passable by most vehicles. At appropriate times of the year (not now) there are camping spots around the lake, off the Spring Canyon road (particularly just above the switchbacks) and there are improved campgrounds and very nice dispersed areas to camp on the highway within 30 min. of the lake.


----------



## brookieguy1

I've been fishing Alexander for over 12 years now. It's had good and poor years. A few years back, fat brook trout over 17" came to hand. The last couple years they've averaged more like 11". It's all brook trout, which is good. The best way to fish it I've found is a float tube or 'toon to get out in the lake along the lily pads and weed beds and throw maribou jigs. It's a fairly popular party/camping lake but few get out on the lake to fish. Campfire described the roads well. 
A few years back, I would have cringed at someone openly speaking of Alexander on an open forum, but it's not quite the venue it once was. Uinta lakes change substantially from year to year though, so hopefully the average fish sizes will improve. The feed is there, and it doesn't winterkill, but I believe they may overstock it some years.
The earliest I've fished it is mid-May, but this year I'm betting mid-June.


----------



## cliff spab

Ive road up 2 the lake and the road was terrible. Good sized rocks and very steep


----------



## stillhunterman

brookieguy1 said:


> I've been fishing Alexander for over 12 years now. It's had good and poor years. A few years back, fat brook trout over 17" came to hand. The last couple years they've averaged more like 11". It's all brook trout, which is good. The best way to fish it I've found is a float tube or 'toon to get out in the lake along the lily pads and weed beds and throw maribou jigs. It's a fairly popular party/camping lake but few get out on the lake to fish. Campfire described the roads well.
> A few years back, I would have cringed at someone openly speaking of Alexander on an open forum, but it's not quite the venue it once was. Uinta lakes change substantially from year to year though, so hopefully the average fish sizes will improve. The feed is there, and it doesn't winterkill, but I believe they may overstock it some years.
> The earliest I've fished it is mid-May, but this year I'm betting mid-June.


+1

Started fishing that lake back in the mid 60's with Pop's. It was always fun to catch the brookies and it was picture pretty to look at. I'm glad it isn't real easy to get to, but I imagine it is still picture pretty and fun to fish.


----------



## Vanilla

Swiftdog said:


> Best stay home and away from my lakes. That goes for your little brats too. They should just stick to their video games.


Heck of a first post, especially considering you revived an 11 year old thread! Nicely done.


----------

